# Kz ed9 v/s hom smile  jamaica



## chandan3 (Sep 12, 2015)

hello guys i m looking to buy earphone(with mic) for my moto g3
Confused between these 2 IEM's.
1) Very good sound quality , crisp crystal clear .
2) Good amount of bass.heavy bass like boom boom
3) Good Build quality .(reliable , not cheap)
4) Type of music - Bollywood,electronic, pop
which one would be best 
my max budget is Rs1200
i ll buy after 4 ,5 days .thanx


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 12, 2015)

Go with KZ ED9 -735.

Link:Knowledge Zenith ED9


----------



## chandan3 (Sep 12, 2015)

its not available bro


----------



## chandan3 (Aug 5, 2016)

ple reply which one is gud


----------



## icebags (Aug 6, 2016)

one of my friends ordered a smile jamaica few days ago. he suspected it could be not genuine, and returned. may be if u order this, just do some reading before ordering.


----------



## chandan3 (Aug 6, 2016)

i had hom bt lost it.i need bass like hom.kz ed9 ll gives bass like hom or not

- - - Updated - - -

ple reply guys


----------

